# too much hair, not enough cash



## breasticles (Jul 10, 2007)

does anybody have any suggestions for a decent, cheap hairdressers in bristol? i've been having my hair cut by a mate since i moved here, but- don't tell her i said this- she's not bad but the results don't hold up for long, and i'm tired of having rubbish hair. has anyone tried the hairdressing training school on colston street? would i be better off letting trained monkeys loose on my noggin? when i say cheap i mean 'preferably less than £20 for a lady's cut and blow dry'.


----------



## Geri (Jul 10, 2007)

edited cos I don't want the whole world going to my fab hairdresser


----------



## PinkDingo (Jul 10, 2007)

I need the same - decent cut, decent price. I'm probably going to try Supercuts in The Gallerys later this week as I have to go to town anyway. Prices are from £11 I think. I will report back if you like!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2007)

.


----------



## t0bytoo (Jul 11, 2007)

I got my haircut in a place by st nicholas market for 7 quid.


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2007)

t0bytoo said:
			
		

> I got my haircut in a place by st nicholas market for 7 quid.



Are you female?


----------



## madzone (Jul 11, 2007)

Someone was saying they pay a tenner to get their hair dyed by a trainee at a big name salon. Or what about the training college?


----------



## breasticles (Jul 12, 2007)

PinkDingo said:
			
		

> I need the same - decent cut, decent price. I'm probably going to try Supercuts in The Gallerys later this week as I have to go to town anyway. Prices are from £11 I think. I will report back if you like!



that would be great, i walked past there yesterday. i went to a supercuts in london and it was fine. if a bit stinky.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 12, 2007)

Cant you get your haircut as a model in a hairdressers or at a hairdressing college. Some will do it for a fiver or even free if your lucky


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2007)

Nothing to add

Just wanted to say I love your username    I love that word


----------



## madzone (Jul 12, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Nothing to add
> 
> Just wanted to say I love your username    I love that word


Fuck off out of our forum!  

Fucking northerners....bloody liberty.....


----------



## breasticles (Jul 14, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say I love your username    I love that word



thankyou! although having read knobbing and sobbing this morning im wishing i'd waited a week to rejoin, because i rully rully wish i could have had 'paradoxical cockpig' as a username... genius...

i made a terrible cockup! i decided to dye my hair on my own! now i have shaggy orange hair with brown roots! i am the queen of the numpty people.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 14, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Fuck off out of our forum!
> 
> Fucking northerners....bloody liberty.....



Like you never go in other forums


----------



## madzone (Jul 14, 2007)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Like you never go in other forums


And another one! Get out!

*grabs sweeping brush and sweeps the nutty northerners out*

I have dual nationality, I'm allowed


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 15, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I have dual nationality, I'm allowed



I visit Bristol regularly enough to be in here  

Goes to Alba forum to make sure madz hasn't been in


----------



## PinkDingo (Jul 19, 2007)

breasticles said:
			
		

> that would be great, i walked past there yesterday. i went to a supercuts in london and it was fine. if a bit stinky.



_<ignores more recent posts> _ 

Sorry to not have replied yet, breasticles! (love your username!)

I did go into Supercuts in the Galleries but the wait was an hour til a cut and I didn't have the time before I had to be somewhere else! Disappointed not to have my hair cut and still need it done. 
What area of Bristol are you? I'm North Bristol going to try somewhere this week.


----------



## Geri (Jul 20, 2007)

When I lived on Gloucester Road I used to go to Mark Justin - I can't remember if they were particularly cheap but they were very good.

Before that I used to go to the one under the Arches, because my hair was very short - they don't normally accept women!


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 29, 2007)

I often talk barbers into cutting my hair.. I find telling them I don't want it styling helps


----------

